# My Sig/Avatar



## Mr.Mister (Feb 5, 2009)

_Do you guys like them?_


----------



## ball2012003 (Feb 5, 2009)

sorta i guess


----------



## dice (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't dislike them


----------



## Mr.Mister (Feb 6, 2009)

Haha thanks I guess.


----------



## cupajoe (Feb 6, 2009)

I think I said in your introductory post that your avatar was rad. But, I guess you up and made a topic about it. The sig isn't that great, though.


----------



## Mr.Mister (Feb 6, 2009)

Haha you caught me.


----------

